

Cannot delete mawlare - Kunen

Want to smash my computer. I couldn&#x27;t watch videos today and was prompted to update some sort of extension. I then click on download Adobe. Immediately, things turned ugly and I see several pop-ups by something named unisale on the website. The tricky part is that I have it removed from Control Panel, but ads are still coming up. Ad blocker won&#x27;t work. What can I do?
======
Xizwe
Nasty malware, it's tricky to deal with but I don't think it's necessary to
reinstall OS.Try restore the computer back to a normal point where everything
was functioning perfectly.

Another solution is manual removal. Delete its main component, remove its main
folder in Program files and get rid of suspicious extensions in browser. These
normally help you fix ads issue.

source:[http://blog.doohelp.com/guide-to-get-rid-of-ads-by-
unisales-...](http://blog.doohelp.com/guide-to-get-rid-of-ads-by-unisales-
stop-pop-ups/)

------
psykovsky
Format and reinstall OS, at least.

